# Gaillard Barrels



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

For Christmas (early present) my husband wants to convert his 223 to a 260 and I have ordered him a Gaillard Barrel.  I was wondering if anyone had any comments regarding these barrels and whether they have ever purchased any from him.

Here is his website.  Ordered a 32" barrel which ill finish at 30" for $415 to my door.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with them, but I have heard nothing but good things about em.  I'll ask around and see if any of my buddies have any experience with them.

Jeff


----------

